# Miss You Princess Ginger



## Winston-Paybacks (Feb 25, 2010)

Dear Ginger;
Things have not been the same since you had to go away. I know we made the best decision for you. You were such a wonderful dog-so sweet and beautiful. Ro misses how you would come to get your hair dried every morning when she blow-dries her hair for work. Jake misses you chasing him around the pool table. I miss you curling up on the couch with me during our Saturday afternoon naps. 

Winston misses his sister. He looks for you every time we go to visit. He seemed lost the first few times over to your house. He wouldn’t eat, he didn’t want to play, he didn’t even want to eat his milk bones and you know how he loves those.

Pop-pop cried for you. I’ve never seen him cry like that. You were his #1. He loved how you would greet him at the door with your rope to go outside and play tug o war. He misses you putting your nose in his hand as he walks, almost like you were “holding” his hand.

I hope you know how much we love you and appreciated all you taught us. It’s because of you Ranger, a.k.a. Pound Puppy, was rescued from the pound and has a new forever home. You and your brother Winston taught us how to enjoy dogs again. 

I hope you know we did it because we love you. The doctor told us we couldn’t do anything to make you better. You were too young, only 13 months old, to have to deal with the pain of cancer. I’m sorry you couldn’t eat because of the tumor in your throat. I hope it didn’t hurt when you went to sleep. I love you Ginger Marie and miss you every day.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry for the untimely loss of Ginger. Your post brought tears to my eyes because I could tell how deeply she was loved. I hope time can help heal your pain, but know you did what was best for your sweet Ginger. Play hard at the bridge, sweet girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Ginger sounds like a wonderful, wonderful girl. I'm so sorry her time on this Earth was far too short. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Ginger and at such a tender age. My heart goes out to you. Your love for her will live long. So happy you opened your home to another. Please make yourself at home here on GRF and be sure to share some pictures of Ginger and Ranger.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry you've found us under such sad circumstances. One thing I know and that is Ginger knew how cherished and loved she was.. I can hear that in your post. She was so young to lose but she will always be with you on silent paws. That kind of love is forever. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ginger, such a young baby..run free sweet girl!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you loss Ginger at such a young age.

Run softly at the Bridge sweet Ginger, free of pain and able to eat all you wish again.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was far to young to have to say good bye. My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Keri Kuch (Feb 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ginger. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry for your loss. Ginger was far too young, and was taken away by a terrible disease that has brought so many others here to cross the bridge as well.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope being on the forum can give you some comfort. Sometimes letting them go is the biggest gift of love you can give. She was loved - and I'm sure loved you very much too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ginger, she knows how much you loved her, and she knows this because you set her free from the awful illness, as she went to sleep and crossed to the bridge she would have felt no pain but would have you in her thoughts.

Run free from pain, play with new friends and sleep softly little one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Winston-Paybacks*

Winston-Paybacks

I am so very sorry about your baby, Ginger.
You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure she is playing with my Mimi, Gizmo and Munchkin.
There is alot of support here, so I really hope you come here often!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh no... much too young. We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your baby Ginger......

RIP Ginger!


----------



## Winston-Paybacks (Feb 25, 2010)

thank you everyone for the kind words. It's been difficult, but each day is less painful.

Ginger's brother Winston, has decided he wants to be a therapy dog to visit sick and ederly patients. We will start training soon and will keep you all updated.

I will post some picks of my wonderful babies. They all have a special place, but winston AND ginger are the TOP DOGS....

again-thanks for the sweet kind words- nice to know there's somewhere to turn to let it out.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Ginger. I can tell how much she was loved and I know she knew it too. You will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge..shes waiting there for you. 
We all know the heartache you are feeling now...it does get better with time.
RIP Sweet Ginger Marie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your girl, Way too young but now running free forever without pain. RIP Ginger


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ginger. It was clear you had a special bond and she was dearly loved.

Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, Ginger was so young. Play hard, dear Ginger, at the Bridge.


----------

